# Knife Style Productions



## Bryan G. (Apr 10, 2011)

So after weeks of trying to get Verizon to hook up my Fios and local reps screwing me around not taking care of business, a rep directly at Verizon named Mike restored some of my faith in large company customer service by getting it resolved in 2 days and saving me nearly half off my bill every month for a year. I can actually view the forums from something bigger than my outdated Blackberry. 

Anyway, looks good Dave, nice and clean. So enough of that, on to the knives!

What are your plans for knife production. I looked through your thread with the gyutos. I am looking for a suji in Carbon with Western handle like I mentioned in another thread. Really want another handle from you and a higher quality carbon blade. Wondering if you have any suji's in the works.

Thanks, glad to be able to check out all the new work all the way around.

Bryan


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 10, 2011)

You've come to the right place brotha! :biggrin2:


On the first run of knives that I'm making I'll be doing the following...

240mm gyutos wa & western

300mm sujis wa & western

All carbon > O-1 

Rc 61 (projected target)


The suji design is really neat, it's meant to be both an in the air slicer + board use knife. It's got enough height for proper knuckle clearance and the good belly that I believe will suit both needs. It has 300mm of cutting edge - both styles.

Here's the suji designs...


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh and I'm 100% certain that any western handle that I do now will make the one you got before look like poopoo.


----------



## Kyle (Apr 11, 2011)

Dave, I don't know if this has been asked yet, what will the thickness of the 300mm suji be? I'm hoping for something a tad beefier to compliment my 270mm Konosuke.


----------



## mhlee (Apr 11, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> Oh and I'm 100% certain that any western handle that I do now will make the one you got before look like poopoo.



NO ******* WAY???!!!

How are they going to be different and better???!!! I love the handle on my Hiromoto AS that you did!

Dave - are you going to have some kind of bolster on your western knives?


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 11, 2011)

Kyle said:


> Dave, I don't know if this has been asked yet, what will the thickness of the 300mm suji be? I'm hoping for something a tad beefier to compliment my 270mm Konosuke.




I can't say a measurement yet as I don't know this (I know fingertip feel) but I wasn't thinking beefy knife, more thin I would think. Maybe I could do a custom type one for you? I couldn't guarantee a number though, just a range maybe.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 11, 2011)

mhlee said:


> NO ******* WAY???!!!
> 
> How are they going to be different and better???!!! I love the handle on my Hiromoto AS that you did!
> 
> Dave - are you going to have some kind of bolster on your western knives?


 

LOL - All I meant was that since Brian was one of the very first re-handles I did I'm pretty sure that I can do better now. 

Now for the first 12 knives, they will have something special for bolsters (my way of saying thanks for the pre-orders to help me get going), the following western handles may or may not have any bolsters at all, I'm not sure on that. I lean towards having bolsters though.


----------



## so_sleepy (Apr 11, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> Now for the first 12 knives, they will have something special for bolsters (my way of saying thanks for the pre-orders to help me get going), the following western handles may or may not have any bolsters at all, I'm not sure on that. I lean towards having bolsters though.


 
Bolsters and butt caps would be pretty special :scared2:


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 11, 2011)

I hear ya!


----------



## Kyle (Apr 11, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> I can't say a measurement yet as I don't know this (I know fingertip feel) but I wasn't thinking beefy knife, more thin I would think. Maybe I could do a custom type one for you? I couldn't guarantee a number though, just a range maybe.


 
Just hoping for something not a total lazer. Thin is OK. I'll just have to wait and see!


----------



## unkajonet (Apr 11, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> LOL - All I meant was that since Brian was one of the very first re-handles I did I'm pretty sure that I can do better now.
> 
> Now for the first 12 knives, they will have something special for bolsters (my way of saying thanks for the pre-orders to help me get going), the following western handles may or may not have any bolsters at all, I'm not sure on that. I lean towards having bolsters though.


 
What are ya gonna do with the wa handles?:biggrin2:


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 12, 2011)

unkajonet said:


> What are ya gonna do with the wa handles?:biggrin2:




Oh those things... vg:


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 12, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> Oh those things... vg:



Hey, no disparaging comments :wink: I'm sure Dave will find a solution for a few wa handles vg:

Stefan


----------



## Bryan G. (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for the response Dave. I love my handle, wish it was a tad longer but great feeling still. Sure you have improved, least I would hope so, if not you should quit  The perfectionists we are.

I agree on thickness. Thin but not Konosuke "thin". My Kanemasa is a bit thicker but tapers down and is thin at edge (via my own thinning) and it's extremely versitale for all kinds of work. This is what I am looking for just with better steel and nice custom handle. On my 'Masa the cutting side has large bevel like a Yangiba with a regular primary bevel on top of that and micro bevel for added durability. 

I was wanting a 300mm for a long time but after using my 270 I am not sure 300 would be nessacary/and or an improvment in versatility.

I like the design Dave. Gotta have the suji tip. Do you have them listed yet? I will have to check. Thanks

Bryan


----------



## Bryan G. (Apr 13, 2011)

Took some time to really look over your other thread and these pics. Like I said I like the tip, makes it more narrow which I like on a sujihiki. It makes it great for detail work. I would suggest rounding the choil out some more (maybe on one to at least check it out) via some Fujiwara Teruyasu styled knives (maybe not that drastic). It adds some more knuckle clearance as well as IMO gives some more control all around when you can get your finger up in there a little bit. This made a real difference for me when I reworked my suji. If I wasn't addicted to knives I could sell off all my knives and do damn near everything with a suji. Might have to get in on this one Dave. It's 475$ for the completed knife with 50% up front? We choose the wood (within reason)? What kind of time lines are we looking at, I am not sure if I missed this in your original post as I didn't thoroughly look through all 14 pages

Thanks Dave


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas Bryan.

On the cost/deposit - you have that correct. On the handles, I'm going to eventually go with some stock wood types but for any pre-orders I am still trying to figure out the best way to handle this. My thoughts are that I'd like to work with you to get you something that suits you, something we can I can work with though. I'm pretty open to most things though. 

The time line is just too tough for me to answer because every time I have it somewhat figured out along comes something else to slow it down. If I was to guess you'd be looking at a couple of months - _maybe_ less.


----------

